# Riverside Transport Museum, Glasgow - Oct. 2010



## BenCooper (Jun 2, 2011)

I've visited the new Zaha Hadid-designed Riverside Transport Mseum in Glasgow several times - this last visit briefly appeared online but I took it down at the request of the museum trust who did not want the surprise spoiled for visitors.





Now journalists have been given a sneak preview, so I think it's time to show you the sneak preview I had before everyone else 









































The new "street" - a reproduction of an old street, with tramcars and original shop fixtures and fittings, plus a subway station.

















Many more pictures from all my visits are in my Flickr set...


----------



## night crawler (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a sneek preview before it was ready for the sneek preview nice one looks like it will be well worth going round.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great find. Love how crisp and colourful you've got your images


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like it will be an interesting visit when it opens.


----------



## Skin ubx (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you not find a wider angle lense Ben


----------



## BenCooper (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry, I do like my wide angle 

Thanks all.


----------

